# New Departure Assembly Tool



## the tinker (Mar 24, 2015)

In the "Instruction Sheet and Schematics " thread  Rustjunkie  shows the New Departure assembly tool  in post #8 on  3-13 - 2015.  These are hard to find and may not be cheap if the seller knows what it is and how handy it is.          you can make one up yourself .......
The one in the photo is a 2 and 1/4'' length of copper pipe  with an axle cone forced into one end and then  soldered .  you might be able to just buy a 3/4 inch copper connector  if you  dont have any pipe laying around.    can cheaply make this tool in a few minutes. holds every thing tight together as you slide the whole deal into the hub, and just unscrew.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 11, 2015)

we can all use one of these ,nice!


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes, this is awesome. Nice work Tinker. How'd you get you're nickname?


----------



## the tinker (Apr 24, 2015)

I saw one of these tools for sale and the price was 40 bucks.  Figured I could make it for about one buck.   
 Once in a while [ thankfully not more often] my wife comes down in our basement, or the garage and says.       " God only knows what you do down here all day, you are always "tinkering " around with something....... what is all this junk anyway?"  Tinker pretty well fits the bill. Either that or "JUNKAHOLIC"!   
Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 24, 2015)

Haha, yep, I've got value for that!  Sounds like ya got a pretty good wife!


----------



## Dale Alan (Apr 24, 2015)

Great idea,thanks for sharing.


----------



## dodgerblue (May 4, 2015)

Really cool . I made one this weekend . Now to try it out . Thanx for idea .


----------

